# Rvtoyoutlet.com Referal Discount



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Man... it's been too long since I've been on these boards! I'm going to have to start working on that!









Well, I've been placing orders like crazy these past couple of weeks for upgrades, mods, and just new stuff. One of my orders was for a new RV awning mat. Of course I went to RVAwningmats.com but they're ALWAYS out of stock and I hate back ordering! After some looking around, I found RVToyOutlet.com which had what I was looking for in stock. (9x16 Burgandy Wave Pattern... SUH-WEET!)

What was cool about these guys is that I put my shipping info wrong. Most places just go with the flow and try to ship anyway, but these guys we're cool and called me to verify. Got my order 3 days later which was nice as it would've ended up in Idaho and could've taken a couple of weeks!

Well... the moral of the story is that *they're offering a $10 discount off your order of $50 or more if you mention my name*. Just ask for Kevin when you call. Below is the email conversation.... as well as my first/last name at the end.









I hope this works out as well for you as it did for me!



> Hi Robert,
> 
> Thank you for shopping with us. We are glad you you are satisfied with your
> order. We hope to see you again soon. I would also like to thank you for
> ...


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Any luck with maybe a discount on $100 or more?

I had to ask!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TexanThompsons said:


> Any luck with maybe a discount on $100 or more?
> 
> I had to ask!


You think with my $200 order I would've gotten something myself!!!


----------



## kevmorv (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for this Rob, I called in and placed an order today for a patio mat and got my $10 off









Nice site they have, lots of cool stuff and awesome customer service too, unlike some of the other sites i've ordered from.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Great to hear that it worked out for ya!!

I liked the site too but I liked it even better when the mat I wanted was in stock!


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Rob! I ran across your post and found something @ RV Toy Outlet that I couldn't find anywhere else for this price: a portable folding hammock. $10 off is better than nothing and now I have a fun/unique gift to give my husband for Father's Day.

I know all of us would love big, deep discounts but these days I'll take even a little off of an already good price any day!

www.rvtoyoutlet.com
1-888-786-8853

*ps - Chris answered the phone and Kevin wasn't available. I started to tell him that I was calling for a $10 discount after being referred............he said it was no problem, took my order and info, applied the discount and I never even told him who referred me!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

That is where we bought our mat just before our trip to Mexico in April. Great deal!! We had free shipping and it came with a carrying bag. It was delivered in less the 48 hours! I would definitely visit that site again.

JIm


----------

